# 100 gal plants



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Which plants would you say would fill in and grow fast in a 100 gal tank with low light. I am doing my tank over for when my bichirs get bigger I am going to line the bottom with oak leaves.


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

When you say low light, how much are you talking? The fastest growing plant I have come accross is wisteria, though most plants will grow slow with low light.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tark77 said:


> When you say low light, how much are you talking? The fastest growing plant I have come accross is wisteria, though most plants will grow slow with low light.


About 2 watts per gallon


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What kind of lighting do you have? 2 WPG of T12 lighting is very different from (say) 2 WPG of T5HO lighting.


----------

